# Show Us Your Military Watch Straps.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Revered for my taste in watch straps as soon as I saw this I had to have it. Current US issue ACU camo military strap. Just arrived so a few quick shots with the 710 modelling and itâ€™s on a Traser H3.

I am not finished fiddling around with it yet. See what you think. :tank:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

your lucky mate my mrs would have told me to go forth and multiply if i had asked her to model a watch while i took photos :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This is a nice strap for any military watch but looks especially good on the RAF Pulsar Chrono.

Check out the number on the bay. Cheers Scott.

281313368570


----------

